# Get it while it's HOT! DOTD at BestBuy for enclosed Alpine Type-R 8".



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've often heard XtremeRevolution praise the Alpine Type-R 8" sub, and I'm considering using one in my '71 Camaro.

I saw this deal today and thought I'd pass it along. If there's a separate section for posting deals found online, I'm sorry I overlooked it.

This is a fully enclosed, space saving enclosure made by Alpine for the 8" Type-R. I know Xtreme isn't a fan of pre-fab boxes, but this one is ported and tuned to 30Hz, according to Alpine's website. That's quite a bit lower than most companies tune their boxes for. Even if someone wanted to just use the sub and sh*tcan the enclosure, it's still cheaper than most places want for just the subwoofer, by itself.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Alpine+...sure/3527085.p?id=1218410271717&skuId=3527085

Here are the specs on the sub w/enclosure at Alpine's site.
Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

Here's the specs on just the sub, itself.
Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

The cheapest reputable place I found just the woofer was Amazon for ~$130 shipped.
Amazon.com: Alpine SWR-843D Type-R 8" Subwoofer with Dual 4-Ohm Voice Coils: Car Electronics

Google lists the sub, by iteself, cheaper at Techronice for ~$88, but from what I've heard, that place isn't known for having a great reputation.

Here's a pic of the interior. It looks like it's built pretty well.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Link isn't working for me.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

TheRupp said:


> Link isn't working for me.


I had to modify it and take off the url wrap. It wouldn't work for me, either. 

Try to copy-paste the address into your browser's address bar.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

There we go. Nice find.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That is one heck of a deal. Anyone who is looking for a decent subwoofer should NOT pass this up. Awesome find!

The box looks decent. Tuned to 30hz, it won't sound bad at all. As amalmer71 said, even if you get this just for the sub, you're still getting a great deal. 

The reason why this particular sub is so great and better than the 10" and 12" Type-R variants with regard to sound quality is because it has a very high motor strength for the amount of moving mass the cone has. Definitely a great SQ sub.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Right now I have a Kenwood 12 in a crappy box. I normally listen to rock music and would like something a little tighter, not to mention better SQ rather than SPL. A smaller footprint in my trunk wouldn't be bad either. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Right now I have a Kenwood 12 in a crappy box. I normally listen to rock music and would like something a little tighter, not to mention better SQ rather than SPL. A smaller footprint in my trunk wouldn't be bad either. Decisions, decisions.


Try this one out. You won't be disappointed. It won't be quite as loud, but it will sound very, very clean. If you feel that it's a bit boomy, make a sealed box for it in .6 cubic feet with some fill on the back wall and you'll have an amazing compact SQ subwoofer.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Bought. With the price, free shipping, and backed by Xtreme, I couldn't pass this deal up. I wish I would able to put the rear driver's side seat up with this sub/box and still hear it. Right now the seat is down so my 12 isn't so muffled.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought two, just for the heck of it. LOL
I figured if anything I can sell them, or one, or whatever. I won't have any trouble selling them. I can't tell you how much stuff I've sold and installed for people after they hear my system in my '99 Olds Intrigue. They all say "That's how I want mine to sound, not like those **** kids who have to rattle everyone's house when they drive by." LOL

As of right now I put a 10" Type-E in a 1 cu/ft sealed enclosure (Which I built) with an old RF Power 150a1 running it. It's actually a down firing woofer. I originally made it for our '06 Pontiac Montana so we could stack stuff on it.

It sounds great in the Cruze. It isn't muffled by the seats at all. I notice it's a little more boomy with one of the seats down, but I don't like boomy. I like soft smooth low bass.

I'll try this in the Cruze, just for grins, but if anywhere it'll probably end up in my '71 Camaro.

I've modeled the Type-R 8" using Bass Box Pro, and with ~.5 cu/ft, the response of this woofer is as flat as the midwest plaines, and increasing the enclosure size doesn't change it much, making it a great infinite baffle sub.


----------



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

lmao I might just get this, backed by Extreme who usually hates retails subs/enclosures???!! lol #bought


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If I didn't already have an IDQ10 V2 subwoofer to put in my wife's car, I'd get her one of these. 

Don't pass up on this deal guys. A CNC cut, braced, and ported box tuned to 30s in what looks like an adequately large port? Incredible.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on this. Had about $50 in Best Buy gift card and Paypal credit - so ran about $60 after tax and free shipping. Nice!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone needs an amplifier for one of these, this would be a perfect one to use:

http://www.amazon.com/Boston-Acoustics-GT-2125-2-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B0028LDCX6


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2 great finds in 1 week end . back on track with my own build / live and learn /
good feelings all around about sound system installs. thanks


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If anyone needs an amplifier for one of these, this would be a perfect one to use:
> 
> Amazon.com: Boston Acoustics GT-2125 2-Channel Car Amplifier: Car Electronics


That amp is a very good amp. JBL or Infinity would work well, also.

Harman Audio is dumping refurbished JBL and Infinity amps on the cheap right now. Plus, they still retain a 1 yr warranty. That's normally unheard of on refurbished amps. It's usually a 90 day warranty.

Any of these would work well.

Harman Audio - GT5-A3011

Harman Audio - GTO3501

Harman Audio - GTO301.1 II <--- I have that amp in the 6 channel version, and OMG!!! It's soooo clear and clean.

Granted, the last two aren't as cheap as the Boston, but they're worth every dollar.

Evidently the Infinity amps are all gone. I saw a couple last week, but someone snagged them. 

This one would work well for someone doing a full system.

http://www.harmanaudio.com/search_browse/product_detail.asp?urlMaterialNumber=REF5350A-Z&status=


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Must refrain from buying more stuff!

Just wondering, would it fit in the trunk hole?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Must refrain from buying more stuff!
> 
> Just wondering, would it fit in the trunk hole?


It wouldn't really. Not flush at least.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good, I needed a reason to not spend any more money until after my Cali trip. Thanks X!


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

"Thanks X"? 

Seriously?

Let's do a little math.

The box is 5-5/16" from face to rear, 6-3/8" with the grill. The spare tire well is 7-1/2" deep.

The box is 19" at it's widest point, 11-1/8" at the narrowest. The stock tire size is 26" diameter. The spare has to be close. Let's say 25" since it's a temporary spare. The diagonal distance from corner to corner of the enclosure, if it didn't have 45* angled corners would be ....

19^2 + 11.125^2 = X^2

361 + 123.765625 = 484.77

Sq Root of 484.77 = 22.017"

This thing will easily fit in the spare tire well. 

It doesn't matter, though. It's back up to $250.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> "Thanks X"?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


I was assuming he had the Cruze Eco without the spare tire. Otherwise, he would have to cut a big hole in his floor pad, wouldn't he?

I've been designing a box that will fit in that hole and the deepest part of that hole is 4.5", making it a bit of a challenge to design a box for.

Did you seriously think I'd make a mistake that stupid?


----------



## jnot2 (Apr 18, 2012)

What did you guys get it for. I am seeing it listed at 249.00. Anyone interested in selling thiers PM me..


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazon has this for $167.00 there are currently 7 left in stock.








Amazon.com: SBR-S83V - Alpine 8" Single Ported Enclosure Loaded with a Type-R Subwoofer: Car Electronics

I have this sub (4ohm) paired with the Boston Acoustics amp that Xtreme recommended in a box he built and the sound is amazing. Now if only I could find that Type R grill for my box.

edit: Found the grill but **** $30 for it, that's 1/4 price I paid for the sub.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Amazon has this for $167.00 there are currently 7 left in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having the sub flush mounted should help quite a bit in keeping it protected. That was part of the idea. I definitely wouldn't pay $30 for a subwoofer grill, lol.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I was assuming he had the Cruze Eco without the spare tire. Otherwise, he would have to cut a big hole in his floor pad, wouldn't he?
> 
> I've been designing a box that will fit in that hole and the deepest part of that hole is 4.5", making it a bit of a challenge to design a box for.
> 
> Did you seriously think I'd make a mistake that stupid?


Well, stupid is a relative word.

I measured my 1LT and it's 7.5" from the bottom of the spare tire well to the trunk floor. Do you think I don't know how to measure?

I just love the fact that even though I'm the one who went out of my way and posted this thread to help people find a great deal and save money, a majority of the people are thanking you for it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> Well, stupid is a relative word.
> 
> I measured my 1LT and it's 7.5" from the bottom of the spare tire well to the trunk floor. Do you think I don't know how to measure?
> 
> I just love the fact that even though I'm the one who went out of my way and posted this thread to help people find a great deal and save money, a majority of the people are thanking you for it.


I didn't say you didn't know how to measure. I said there were two possible measurements to be taken and you assumed that I was talking out of my ass when I said it wouldn't sit flush. I don't know of too many people who are willing to cut up their trunk floor and/or remove their existing spare tire to make a pre-manufactured box fit.

Whenever anyone has asked me about the "spare tire well," it was always in reference to the recess in the Eco trunk, so that's what I assumed he was referring to. 

The only guy that thanked me was Mick, and I'm assuming it was because I told him whether or not it would fit. I'm pretty sure people are quite appreciative of the fact that you brought this to their attention. The only time I am mentioned is in reference to the praise I've given this sub. I guess since I've backed this sub and guaranteed that it would sound good from experience, people are more comfortable buying it. Why is that a big deal?

I certainly appreciate the fact that you posted it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I asked a question, it was answered, I showed appreciation. 

It's usually the people who fish for compliments/recognition that never get it. Just sayin


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Look.

I'm not trying to get into pissing contests with anyone. Xtreme, you made one assumption and I expanded on it. Nothing more.
You assumed my comment was implying that you're stupid or that your comment was stupid. I was simply pointing out that I truly measured the dimensions. You did not give any indication that you ever have measured anything, until after the fact.

Also, I don't own an Eco so I didn't know there was a difference. To be honest, it's just typical of GM. Why they would spend extra money modifying a floor pan between the same body design is beyond me.

I'm never looking for praise or thanks. I just don't appreciate 90% of the comments going to someone who's done nothing pertaining to my particular efforts to help others.

I'm not saying people are "directly" thanking you. Read between the lines.

Just like, if I go and shovel snow to clear someone's sidewalk for them because I know someone's either not physically able to, or have no idea how to, I don't expect thanks or praise. But I sure as **** don't want to hear them asking their other neighbor if they think I did a good job, or if I have any idea what I'm doing.

Kapish?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I give you all the credit in the world for finding this, thank you. I just said something about Xtreme backing this sub, which we both agree on. I'm sorry if I did not thank you in my post, I apologize. I ordered it and it should be here Friday. Last night I had to slam on my breaks and I felt my sub rock back and then foreword enough to throw it face down. I need a way to mount this smaller box and my amp. I only have about 6 inches of RCA to play with. Any suggestions?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I give you all the credit in the world for finding this, thank you. I just said something about Xtreme backing this sub, which we both agree on. I'm sorry if I did not thank you in my post, I apologize. I ordered it and it should be here Friday. Last night I had to slam on my breaks and I felt my sub rock back and then foreword enough to throw it face down. I need a way to mount this smaller box and my amp. I only have about 6 inches of RCA to play with. Any suggestions?


Velcro. Staple two large industrial strength strips to the box, and staple or stitch the other ends to the floor. It won't be going anywhere.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey. My bad.

I was talking with my wife about this and she informed me "You come off like an a55 sometimes, and I don't think you realize it."

I think it stems from my friends and I. We're a bit rough with each other and we are constantly giving each other crap. I tend to apply that in the way I talk to everyone, and I don't mean anything by it.

She told me "That Xtreme guy probably mistook it when you told him stupid is a relative word." If that's true, I'm sorry. I say it meaning how Forest Gump says "Stupid is as stupid does." I.E., if it doesn't apply to you... 

And don't take my complaining seriously, ever. Xtreme, you and I talked about this. Sometimes I put on my "bi*chy wife" hat and mess around with people. Same with you, Mick. I was just bustin' your balls. I'll have to remember to use smileys, or add "j/k" so you guys know I'm just messin' with ya'.

"I ain't like the others." LOL


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I give you all the credit in the world for finding this, thank you. I just said something about Xtreme backing this sub, which we both agree on. I'm sorry if I did not thank you in my post, I apologize. I ordered it and it should be here Friday. Last night I had to slam on my breaks and I felt my sub rock back and then foreword enough to throw it face down. I need a way to mount this smaller box and my amp. I only have about 6 inches of RCA to play with. Any suggestions?


You're welcome. I was just kidding, though. My thanks is knowing someone benefited from it, besides myself. AAMOF, I didn't really buy two of them because I reconsidered that someone else may want one, and I'd feel guilty if I bought one which they wanted, then they ended up being sold out.

That just happened on the JBL 8" Best Buy had on sale for $42 to a friend of mine. By the time I saw it and sent it to him, they were sold out. I told him, "Yeah. Some a--hole that doesn't really need one probably bought the last one." <--- BTW, it wasn't me this time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> Hey. My bad.
> 
> I was talking with my wife about this and she informed me "You come off like an a55 sometimes, and I don't think you realize it."
> 
> ...


We have more in common than you can possibly imagine. See the above comments in red.

This is why I like this place. We can call each other out on things, get slightly bent out of shape over something trivial, and at the end of the day, we're still on the same team, doing the same thing: helping everyone else as selflessly and genuinely as we can. 

You, sir, need to come by and have a beer with me.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

You know what added to my a**hole-ish-ness... (If that's a word)...

After Mick asked if it would fit in the trunk, I posted that I'd trial fit it this weekend when I got mine and post the results. We had a CruzeTalk fail or a user error!!! I just went back and looked, and it wasn't there. For some reason it didn't post in the thread.

That's why I got kinda "grrrr". I took that as you were brushing off my effort to help Mick. Now I feel about as dumb as Forest Gump. 

That's also why I made the comment about it being irrelevant now, after I saw the price had gone up. It may be on sale again, though. Best Buy does that often. Maybe not quite as cheap, but we'll see.

And I'll take you up on that beer, though. ccasion14:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> You know what added to my a**hole-ish-ness... (If that's a word)...
> 
> After Mick asked if it would fit in the trunk, I posted that I'd trial fit it this weekend when I got mine and post the results. We had a CruzeTalk fail or a user error!!! I just went back and looked, and it wasn't there. For some reason it didn't post in the thread.
> 
> ...


Let me know if any shallow-ish (under 4") subs come up. On the same topic as that mounting depth, I'm currently working on a box that fits in the eco trunk cavity. Progress pics are in my sub box thread. 

You're an hour south, which is not really that far. Ever had a Svyturys beer?


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Ever had a Svyturys beer?


Gazunteight!! LOL

Uhmmm, not within that last 40 yrs. Perhaps in a previous life?

BTW, if you need a less-than 4" deep sub, we can try to trim a little off the Type-R. With enough beer, ya' never know....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> Gazunteight!! LOL
> 
> Uhmmm, not within that last 40 yrs. Perhaps in a previous life?


You're in for a real treat.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Velcro. Staple two large industrial strength strips to the box, and staple or stitch the other ends to the floor. It won't be going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Never thought of securing the Velcro that way I just stuck it on. But I used 4 inch wide strips going the length of the box in the front middle and back. So far hasn't moved was hoping the heavy weight of the box would be enough to secure the backing to the carpeting if not well now I'll know how to permanently attach the Velcro.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea the velcro idea is definitely a good one. Now I just need to find a good spot for the amp.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Picked it up today. 

This little thing is bad ass. It's small. I like it. 

I took a couple of shots with my foot next to it, and my foot is exactly 12" long, to give a reference point, then a $10 bill on top and standing next to it.

I'll hook it up in a little bit and give a full report back. Right now, it's chow time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't realize how small that box really is! Wow. The sealed box I built for it looks a while lot bigger. 









Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's OK. I got a few pics of the 10" Type-E I had in there, but by the time I got around to taking pics of the 8" Type-R, the batteries in my camera went south. I'll get pics tomorrow.

Overall, it sounds pretty good. It's about as loud as the 10" I had, but no more. Which is odd because the amp I have "should" be putting out twice the power (75 @ 4ohms, 150 @ 2ohms). It takes up a lot less room though.

Sound quality is pretty good. It's a bit boomy for me so outta' curiosity I stuffed the port with a rag to block it off and I like it a lot more. It sounded smoother, IMO. I ended up taking the rag out though because I was just sitting still listening to it. The port may help overcome road noise when it comes to actually driving the car.

I'd certainly buy another though, given the chance. It takes up about 1/3 of the space the other box did, which makes the wife happy. And as those of you who are married know, THAT'S what's important. 

Ignore the mess in the trunk. The wife and kids went to Tennessee last weekend and got a lot of dirt and Tennessee clay in there from the camping equipment.



















BTW, We did pull out the spare tire out of the well just to try it. If it wasn't for the metal bump in the center of the well, where the mounting stud attaches, I do believe the cabinet itself would sit flush with the trunk floor. I don't know if the Eco has that, but worse case scenario, it could be removed using a grinder. 

Then if someone were to cut a hole in the false floor for the woofer to fire through, I think it'd work. Measurements were difficult because of that metal hump/brace. I don't know how effective the port placement on the sub would be, though. It would basically fire into the spare tire well, which would render it useless. It would certainly be better to fill/plug the port if someone were to actually mount it that way.


----------

